# Completely lost - printer needed



## cmlove23 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you in advance for your help. I've been trying to get my t-shirt business going for over 3 years. I have came up with ideas for 3 shirts which are to be sold in Hawaii. My friend did the graphic designing and the shirts are done in vector art with very detailed artwork. We had a printer in place but he fell through. Can someone please reccomend a printer that is reasonable and can handle a run of say 300 shirts while maintaining high quality?


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Completely lost*

where are you located?


----------



## cmlove23 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Completely lost*

Currently in NYC but am moving to Southern California in 2 weeks.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

We can print those for you. Pm or email for a quote.


----------



## spreadingink (Feb 10, 2008)

We could print them as well and are located in SoCal if you are looking for someone out here to handle your line. Drop us a line if we can help out.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## SLGProduction (Jun 10, 2007)

We are located in Athens, Ga and can easily handle that for you. PM or send an e mail if you need more information. Southland Graphics


----------



## afrofusion (Jun 29, 2007)

We are based out of Baltimore.
We can provide you affordable quality prints. We do DTG printing.

Check us out at www.teeburn.com


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

LOL! We all can help!

We are certainly happy to provide you with a free quote for direct-to-garment printing or screen printing. We are in Chicago.

Visit our quote page at greatapparelforyou.com for a free quote. You can enter all the little printing and design details, and we'll get back to you within 24 hours.

It's free, so at a minimum, it's a basis for comparison!

Best wishes!


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I will do them for you tomorrow. PM me if you want me to do them.


----------

